# daiwa saltist lever drag questions



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

any one know how the spool weight in grams or ounces of the lever drag saltist 20 compares to that of an avet sx? how is the saltist 20 ld spool/shaft designed? one piece or split/sepatrate shaft like teh avet or a abu garcia/525 mag?

also anyone happen to know if the slosh handle fits the new single speed saltist lever drag reels?

pondering trying one out, the lever drag single speed 20, but dont wana have to use that ugly goofy lookin handle, and dont want a spool that weighs twice as much as an avets...seein as teh avets come with nice handles, and cast far as anything


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i still have my 30LD here. still didnt sell yet.

a slosh handle wont fit. i actually like that round eva knob. 
it feels pretty good when winding in.

and lever drags are similar in design. it does not resemble a 525 or abu.

the daiwa has more cranking power then the avet sx IMO. 
it also doesnt seem to bind when reaching higher into the drag range. like the avet


----------



## kings_n_cobes (Feb 15, 2010)

Eric, were you still trying to sell that 30ld?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

yes just search for the locked thread if you click on my profile.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

eric said:


> i still have my 30LD here. still didnt sell yet.
> 
> a slosh handle wont fit. i actually like that round eva knob.
> it feels pretty good when winding in.
> ...


just hate the terrible look of that handle...love the slosh handle..simple...


i meant the spool design being similar to an abu or 525 like....in an avet sx the spool and shaft are separate..the spool spins on the shaft via bearings..like a 525 or abu...was wondering if the daiwa had the same basic design...as in separate spool / shaft..or one piece like the normal star drag saltist

more cranking power is a plus...the "binding" never bothered me with the avets tho..had 4 or 5 before i sold em all

appreciate the help


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Chris, try this link. Its a thread by alantani, the pics might help.
http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=660.0


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Kinda looks like the avet spool design


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks for the link..exactly what i was looking for

now just gotta find a replacement handle


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

chris storrs said:


> thanks for the link..exactly what i was looking for
> 
> now just gotta find a replacement handle


Check with Ryan down at Hatteras Jacks. I know he's doing a ton of mag conversions and may have the new alll alluminum handle...


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/daiwa-saltist-ld20h-w-custom-knobby-mag-casting-break_W0QQitemZ150417333661QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2305925d9d

Here you go AL or Chris. One for sale.


----------

